# Hailbutt-Pellets



## happy fish (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
momentan scheinen Hailbutt-Pellets sehr beliebt und angeblich sehr fängig sein, sogar als HAkenköder. Wollte mal hören ob schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Stinketeilen gesammelt hat. Ich werde sie selbst am Wochenende zum ersten Mal testen.

MfG 
happy fish


----------



## eöbzander (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Sollen ganz gut gehen! noch bessser auf Welse!


----------



## ShogunZ (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Hallo, 
die Chancen auf Waller steigen natürlich, wenn man mit den Halibutt Pellets fischt.
Ob sie jedoch auf Karpfen mehr Erfolg bringen, als beispielsweise Selfmade Boilies, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Es ist natürlich auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich.
An manchen Gewääsern fangen sie wirklich gut, an anderen wieder gar nicht. 
Bei uns am RMD Kanal fängt Mais im Vergleich zu Boilie und Pellets eindeutig besser - das ist jedoch nicht das Thema!

Petri Heil Tom


----------



## Drohne (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Erst vor einigen Tagen konnte ich mit den Dannex Pellets 2553/20 -wie die konkret heißen- einen wunderschönen Donau Schuppi mit 81 cm und 10,50kg verhaften. In der Donau gehen diese neben den Frolics ganz hervorragend.


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> Dannex Pellets 2553/20 -wie die konkret heißen-


Servus Drohne!

Was zahlt man denn etwa für diese Kategorie? :q

Gruß #h
Ernst


----------



## k1ng (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Hallo,
ich habe mir hier meine Hailbutt Pellets bestellt, sind direkt aus Spanien und sind sehr sehr Ölig. Ich bevorzuge 22 mm

http://www.bait-discount.de/webshop/index.htm


----------



## happy fish (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Hallo,
tja was soll ich sagen, 2 Klodeckel-Brassen auf Pellet, ein Biss auf Boilie und von Karpfen keine Spur. Aber wie schon gesagt, denke ich auch, dass es von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich ist.
Bis dann


----------



## holle (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

habe diese mega-stinker auch seit 3 tagen. einmal angeln gewesen und gleich einen 55er döbel rausgeholt. mit 2er wurmhaken und einem pellet am haar.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1218703&postcount=429


----------



## Drohne (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Drohne!
> 
> Was zahlt man denn etwa für diese Kategorie? :q
> 
> ...


 
In unserem Lagerhaus zZt. € 43,70 pro 25 kg Sack.

LG Josef


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

@Drohne

Danke! #6


----------



## Drohne (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Drohne
> 
> Danke! #6


 
Bitte sehr, gern geschehen, denn wozu hat man schließlich Freunde.:m 

LG Josef


----------



## PROLOGIC (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Hi#h 

@ Drohne:
Wie Lagerhaus?
Da blick ich jetzt grad nicht durch.
Verkauf ihr die Pellets oder was?
Der Preis für 25kg ist ja nicht schlecht.

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## Drohne (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*



			
				PROLOGIC schrieb:
			
		

> Hi#h
> 
> @ Drohne:
> Wie Lagerhaus?
> Da blick ich jetzt grad nicht durch.


 
Ist doch ganz einfach. Du gehst zum nächsten Raiffeisen Lagerhaus -gibts auch bei Euch- und dort in die Abteilung "Agrar". In dieser Abteilung orderst Du einen 25 kg Sack Fischfutter der Marke "Dannex Heilbutt Pellets". der Verkäufer wird Dich zuerst blöd anschauen, dann den Rechner anwerfen und irgendwann fündig werden. Du darft nur nicht die Nerven verlieren und standhaft bleiben, ansonsten bist abgewimmelt. :m 

Pellets sind neben Frolics ein wirklich günstiger Köder und mindestens so fängig wie die wesentlich teueren Boilies.

Bitte melden ob es geklappt hat, ich drücke jedenfalls ganz fest die Daumen.

LG Josef|wavey: 



Die Lieferung dauert in der Regel etwa 2 -3 Tage


----------



## holle (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

@ drohne

gibts sowas auch in dresden?


----------



## PROLOGIC (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Hi#h 

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh 

ja sag doch gleich dass du von nem Raiffeisen-Lagerhaus sprichst!
Bei dem Begriff "Lagerhaus" denkt ja nicht jeder gleich an Raiffeisen.

Danke für die Aufklärung#6 

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte sehr, gern geschehen, denn wozu hat man schließlich Freunde.:m


So seh ich das auch! #h


----------



## k1ng (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Wieviel mm sind denn die Hailbutt Pellets die es bei der Raifeisen gibt ?
Als ich vor paar Tagen dort war, gab es nur 4 mm


----------



## Drohne (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*



			
				k1ng schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel mm sind denn die Hailbutt Pellets die es bei der Raifeisen gibt ?
> Als ich vor paar Tagen dort war, gab es nur 4 mm


 
Meines Wissens gibt es diese bis zu 24mm, aber 20mm ist einfach Standard und die Pellets in dieser größe ganz sind einfach im "Raiffeisen Lagerhaus" -PROLOGIC zur abermaligen Kenntnis#6 - zu bekommen.

Achtung: bitte achtgeben auf das Haltbarkeitsdatum, denn Heilbutt Pellets werden durch den enormen Fettgehalt sehr schnell ranzig.#h


----------



## fischfan112 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

also ich kenne die halibutt pelets nur in 4 und 8 mm ...hab mir die in 8 mal geholt und find die echt gut als grundfutterzusatz ...in verbindung mit fischboilies sind die teile der renner


----------



## PROLOGIC (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Hi#h 

@ Drohne:

Was soll denn bitte "PROLOGIC zur abermaligen Kenntnis#6 " heißen?

Ich bin weder zurückgeblieben noch auf den Kopf gefallen.
Ich habe nur nachgefragt weil wohl kein Mensch dieser Erde bei "in unserem Lagerhaus" an einen Raiffeisenhandel denkt.
Den Sinn der obigen Anspielung auf mich verstehe ich deshalb nicht aber das muss ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

PROLOGIC


----------



## Drohne (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*



			
				PROLOGIC schrieb:
			
		

> Hi#h
> 
> @ Drohne:
> 
> Was soll denn bitte "PROLOGIC zur abermaligen Kenntnis#6 " heißen?


 

Pardon bitte, war aber keinesfalls bös gemeint, aber bei uns in Österreich -ich dachte auch bei Euch-  weiß jeder das mit Lagerhaus natürlich Raiffeisen gemeint ist. 

In Hinkunft werde ich natürlich genauer formulieren.

Somit dürfte nun alles klar sein#h 

LG Josef


----------



## Marc38120 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

ich hab mir eben bei ebay 5 kg 22mm Pellets bestellt, werde sie allerdings auf waller probieren!!!!!!!! 3 stück am hair sollten dann reichen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Mir ist die Bezeichnung "Lagerhaus" auch neu. Ich kenne den Raiffeisen noch unter der Bezeichnung "Landhandel".


----------



## AK74 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

bei uns heist es BayWa #h

25kg=62€


----------



## holle (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

@ marc38120

http://www.wallerworld.de/montagen.htm


----------



## Marc38120 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

danke, ich bin mal gespannt ob das klappt mit einem Waller!!!!

grüße

marc


----------



## DjBaumi (4. August 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Prima Köder ob zum Anfüttern oder am Haar, aber hol Dir nicht den trockenen billigen Mist aus Spanienien,die beim aufziehen schon zerbrechen.Der echten guten Halibut Pellets kommen aus Skandinavien.


----------



## marko71 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Kenne die Pellets aus Skandinavien nicht. Bei uns sind zwei Arten erhältlich, die von der Zusammensetzung allerdings sehr ähnlich sind. Die einen sind 20mm mit Loch und von der Baywa.
Die anderen sind 22mm und aus Spanien von der Firma Skretting. Diese Firma ist der größte Produzent von Tiermehlfutter für Züchter in Europa. In Deutschland werden diese über den Großhandel über die Firma milkivit vertrieben.
Beide Arten sind denke ich qualitativ gut, da sie Fischzüchteransprüchen entsprechen. Beide Arten sind sehr ölig und riechen sehr stark nach Fisch. Die Lochpellets lösen sich ein bißchen schneller auf als die Pellets von Skretting. Im Fließgewässer muss der Köder alle 2-3 Stunden gewechselt werden, da sonst Gefahr besteht, dass er vom Haar fällt. Mit der Boilienadel lassen sich die Pellets von Skretting nicht durchstechen ohne zu brechen. Hier muss ein Boiliebohrer ran, dann klappts aber.  
Für Waller und Karpfen auf jedenfall eine gute Alternative zu anderen Futtermitteln.


----------



## checker (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

War heut beim Raiffeisen und hab nachgefragt. Der Angestellte hat dann in seinem Katalog Pellets mit der Bezeichnung DAN-EX 2553 mit 20mm Durchmesser und im 25kg-Sack für stolze 63,95€ gefunden. Sind die wirklich so viel teurer geworden?


----------



## k1ng (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

guckst du hier

http://www.bait-discount.de/webshop/index.htm

http://www.bait-company.de/product_info.php?cPath=21_39&products_id=189


----------



## frizler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

|wavey::r:v:vik:|laola:


----------



## holle (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

kauf dich mal ne tüte grammatik. kostet 2 geld 80. mich hats auch gehelft. |supergri


----------



## duc996freak (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

hallo

haben die hailbutt pellets zusätzliche proteine als inhaltsstoff???

mfg Markus


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Aufgrund des Fischmehls sind sie schon Proteinreich.


----------



## Luigi 01 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*



duc996freak schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> haben die hailbutt pellets zusätzliche proteine als inhaltsstoff???
> 
> mfg Markus


 

Proteine so um die 40%


----------



## Hermann W. (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*



holle schrieb:


> kauf dich mal ne tüte grammatik. kostet 2 geld 80. mich hats auch gehelft. |supergri


 
Ich hau mich weg!:q :q :q #6


----------



## frizler (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*



holle schrieb:


> kauf dich mal ne tüte grammatik. kostet 2 geld 80. mich hats auch gehelft. |supergri


   Na du klügs???? das hast du aber schön geschrieben:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v


----------



## Bibbelmann (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

traurisch abba warr|uhoh:


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi#h
> 
> 
> Ich habe nur nachgefragt weil wohl kein Mensch dieser Erde bei "in unserem Lagerhaus" an einen Raiffeisenhandel denkt.
> ...



so ziemlich jeder österreicher |supergri 
bei uns heißt das nämlich : "Unser Lagerhaus" - und nix mit raiffeisen


----------



## PROLOGIC (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Hi#h 

Danke fischerspezi, vor ca 7 Monaten wär deine Antwort echt hilfreich gewesen...:q 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

und fischt jetzt schon wer mit den 25kg-säcken vom raiffeisen-lagerhaus? ich mein die ailbutt-lochpellets...
können die was, sind sie frisch bzw. trocken??


----------



## M4STERM4X (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

ich wollte mal fragen, was jetzt das fazit der diskussion ist?! welches sind denn jetzt gute pellets bzw. die besten Eurer meinung nach? bei pellets gibt es doch bestimmt auch ziemlich große qualitätsunterschiede....|kopfkrat


viele grüße:m


----------



## k1ng (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

http://www.bait-discount.de/webshop/index.htm

früher haben die mal 45 euro gekostet, jetzt 55 €. Die Pellets waren ein paar Wochen ausverkauft da sie TOP sind


----------



## M4STERM4X (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

vielen dank... dann werd ich dieses jahr vlt mal die teile von skretting holen!

wie ist das denn eigentlich mit der haltbarkeit?

max:vik:


----------



## k1ng (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

http://cgi.ebay.de/20kg-Heilbutt-Pe...1QQihZ005QQcategoryZ65989QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

die Pellets habe ich mir letztens bestellt + 1 Liter Fish Öl inkl. Versand für 55 euro.

Sind nicht schlecht, habe 3 Karpfen und 1 Brese drauf gefangen siehe "Karpfenfänge 2007"


----------



## Porky_86 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Hi,
Und wie heißt das jetzt genau????


----------



## theblackwater (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Moin,

wie was heisst das jetzt ganz genau?? Die haltbarkeit? Wo du sie bekommst? Sorry aber wenn man dir helfen soll, dann wäre es von Vorteil wen du einen Satz schreibst wo eine Frage enthalten ist die man auch beantworten kann!
In diesem Forum wimmelt es ja scheinbar an halbsätzen die einfach nicht zu beantworten sind!!!
 über  Heilbuttpellets wurde doch in der Vergangenheit schon sooo viel geschrieben!!!
Fakt ist, dass diese eine günstige Boiliealternative darstellen. Sie sehr Ölig sind und bis dato sehr viele Fische brachten. Mann kann sie überall verwenden, in jedem Gewässer und das ganze Jahrlang.Wobei man sie im Winter nur geringfügig füttern sollte, da sie einen hohen Ölanteil besitzen.

Ach ja, die Bezugsquellen wurden ja schon genannt. Wobei ich meine einmal im Jahr auf ner Messe am WS-Stand order..Ich feilsche mit dem netten Herrn und kauf noch ein paar andere sachen und zahl dann 30-40eus für nen 25er Sack...Fertig!!Ich weiss nicht wieso man da ewig drüber schreiben kann...Die Dinger giebts ja mittlerweile an jeder Ecke..

Fazit: Kaufen, fischen, fischen, fischen...und dann irgendwann fangen...Und wenn se nich gekauft ham, schreiben se immer noch und vergessen rauszugehen...:q|evil::m


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

die frage, lieber "theblackwater", war:

taugen die ringer vom "raiffeisen"-handel was? 

nachdem da ein fragezeichen hinten rumtaumelt definier ich diesen satz als frage...


----------



## Topfisch (5. März 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Die Frage der Haltbarkeit interessiert mich auch. Kann ich die Pellets einfach im Keller lagern oder friere ich sie besser ein. Bei dem Ölgehalt könnte ich mir vorstellen das die Dinger ansonsten irgendwann ranzig werden könnten. Bei uns am See läuft zur Zeit selbst mit besten Selfmade Boilies gar nichts, aber mit den Heilbutt Pellets wird echt gut gefangen.
Wer kann denn was zu den verschiedenen Qualitäten der Skandinavischen und der Spanischen Pellets berichten? Oder doch die mit dem Loch (Raiffeinsen)?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. März 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Suche Pellets um eine Teig daraus zumachen für Schleien und Karpfen....Welche würdet ihr mir raten????


mfg Flo


----------



## Calimero (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

http://www.boilie.at/
hier bekommt man 25 kg um € 35! ...der preis wär ja schon mal ganz okay!
hat die jemand von euch schon mal gefischt??
größe der pellets, zusammensetzung, haltbarkeit am haken etc. wär auch ganz interessant...


----------



## k1ng (23. März 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

man sieht halt kein Bild


----------



## Calimero (24. März 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

nein, leider...
aber falls ich bestellen sollt werd ich eines posten...
aber viell. fischt ja ein boardie schon mit den dingern...


----------



## wolf (25. März 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Die Haltbarkeit?

Bei _optimaler_ Lagerung eigentlich maximal 6-9 Monate, eher weniger.
Man darf davon ausgehen, dass ein nicht unerhebliche Anteil der Sonderangebote bereits angegammelt auf die Reise geht...
Erkennt man oft an dem milchig/weisslichem Belag (aber nicht immer)

Na dann, viel Spaß


----------



## Piere (25. März 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Bei Pellets von "Dana-Feed" (Baywa) steht auf dem Sack ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum drauf.
Beim Kauf solltest Du darauf achten.
Kauf die Dinger mit einem Kumpel zusammen und verangele sie in einer Saison. Solange halten die allemal.
Einfrieren geht auch.
Es sind übrigens die gleichen Pellets, die von manchen Kracks, nur viel teurer, angeboten werden.
Einfrieren geht aber begrenzt auch.


----------



## Tomalion (25. März 2007)

*AW: Hailbutt-Pellets*

Ich habe die vor einer Woche versucht, aber leider nichts gefangen, könnte aber auch an der falchen Präsentation oder dergleichen gehangen haben. 
Ich finde sie jedoch recht praktisch in der Anwendung und gut zu kombinieren mit Boilies.


----------

